# New trophy ridge react sight



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Has anyone tried the new Trophy Ridge React sight yet. Seems pretty cool adjust your 20 and 30 yard pins and all the rest automatically adjust, based upon the distance between the 20 and 30. sure would save a lot of individual pin adjustment every time you change draw weight, arrows, broadheads, or whatever. They are proud of it $160.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That is pretty cool. I like it. I may have to consider that the next time I need a sight.

I started shooting the Trophy Ridge Revolution rest last year and i love it. Trophy ridge is apparently really stepping up their game.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pale Guy you're shooting a mechanical release? Say it ain't so! 

TH


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

It can be found $10-$20 cheaper.


----------

